# Breeches buoy



## fendengampen

Hola a todos, ¿sabéis lo que es breeches buoy? ¿Una boya de emergencia? La palabra breeches me desconcierta en este contexto. Se trata de un rescate de una tribu en una erupción volcánica, y los oficiales hablan de que a los nativos les asustaron los helicópteros y las breeches buoys. 

Gracias por lo que podáis decirme.


----------



## Benzene

¡Hola *fendengampen!
*
Mi sugerencia es:

"*breeches-buoy*" = "*aparato salvavidas que consiste en unas bragas de lona aseguradas por la cintura a una boya de salvamento, la cual pende de un cable tendido desde la orilla a un buque náufrago*".

Pienso que no existe una traducción directa española.


¡Saludos!

Benzene


----------



## fendengampen

Entonces y siendo que la palabra no existe en castellano, ¿sería una opción aceptable llamarlo "arnés de rescate" o "arnés de salvamento"? ¿O hay que incluir como sea la palabra boya?

Gracias por responder. Me llevaba loco.


----------



## Benzene

¡Hola *fendengampen!
*

Personalmente traduciría con "*arnés de salvación*" y por lo tanto no usaría la palabra "*boya*".

¡Saludos!

Benzene


----------



## fendengampen

Te tomo la palabra. Muchísimas gracias Benzene.


----------



## 0scar

En Google una traducción es _*boya pantalón*_


----------



## fendengampen

Vaya, es verdad!! Bueno, pues esa es la definitiva. Mil gracias Oscar. Es genial este foro, hace pocos días que lo empleo, pero sois geniales resolviendo dudas.


----------



## Memimao

In fact, the breeches buoy is used to transfer personnel from one ship to another at sea, not for life-saving.


----------



## fendengampen

Oh, I didn't know it. The context I have it's about a rescue operation, so I supossed It was some kind of rescue device. Thanks!


----------



## Memimao

fendengampen said:


> Oh, I didn't know it. The context I have it's about a rescue operation, so I supossed It was some kind of rescue device. Thanks!


 

Checking more closely, it is also used for rescue

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breeches_buoy


----------

